# Actualización de software w610i



## nery lucas (Ago 23, 2010)

alguien me puede decir como actualizo el software de mi cel w610i o que pagina puedo visitar. gracias agradeciendo a quien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## duendecds (Sep 4, 2010)

Para trabajar con la actualizacion de sw y cid de ese equipo te recomiendo te acerques a un lavoratorio de mantenimento de celulares en mi caso lo realizo via emma que es un sw oficial de se, puedes hacerlo mediante unos cuantos sw libres pero en caso que llegues a perder algun tipo de certificado del equipo por error de estos sw, luego resultara mas caro que llevarlo del principio a un service.

saludos


----------



## madness19 (Nov 15, 2010)

Necesitas el programa setool box, un cable usb de sony ericsson el dcu-60, el programa te dice que numero cid tiene tu telefono al saberlo podras buscar los archivos para actualizarlo nada más que con esta actualización se borra todo el software del mismo y se reinstala.


Saludos.


----------



## duendecds (Nov 15, 2010)

setool box como lo indica el nombre es una caja de servicio tenico el cual su software no abre sin dicha box conectada en formato de dongle smart card. no es algo que se encuentre en taringa ni en softonic sino que  mas bien es algo que se compra a un valor x dependiendo del pais y que tan dificil se hace el acseso a estas herramientas por eso mi recomendacion anterior.

saludos


----------



## madness19 (Nov 15, 2010)

duendecds dijo:


> setool box como lo indica el nombre es una caja de servicio tenico el cual su software no abre sin dicha box conectada en formato de dongle smart card. no es algo que se encuentre en taringa ni en softonic sino que  mas bien es algo que se compra a un valor x dependiendo del pais y que tan dificil se hace el acseso a estas herramientas por eso mi recomendacion anterior.
> 
> saludos



Disculpa que te contradiga pero yo eh realizado flasheos de moviles sony ericsson antes, por ello le comente del programa setool lite creo que falto esa parte el lite, al tener instalados los controladores del movil en cuestión en la compu podremos realizar la operación con el programa, conosco la setool box estuve a punto de comprar una de ellas, hacen la vida más facil para cualquier técnico en telefonia celular, pero con el programa basta para realizar modificaciones al movil claro que hay que saber hacerlo pero no necesita mucha sabiduria. En youtube puedes encontrar videos de como hacer el flasheo a los sony ericsson y demás modificaciones para que te veas que si se puede.

Un saludo.


----------



## duendecds (Nov 15, 2010)

oks en eso coincidimos pero nada tiene que ver setool lite con setol box por eso mi comentario anterior de echo cualquier percanse con setool lite tienes que resolverlo con una herramienta de service, no con verciones lite crackeadas o economicas llevo mas 15 años en esto.  es solamente un consejo despues cada quien save que hacer con sus telefonos

un saludo


----------



## madness19 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok son solo comentarios, y ambos son validos tu experiencia es más amplia que la mia y haz usando la setoolbox, el chiste es ayudar al amigo, por cierto no eh visto o mejor dicho buscando por aqui algun tema sobre como resolver problemas con los componentes de una tarjeta de un movil, como problema de teclas, camara no anda, cosas así, estaría genial que hubiera algo así, voy a buscar quiza me encuentre algo.

Un saludo, gracias por la aclaración


----------

